# Speakers Crackling



## Ryan Stephens

My grandad speakings started crackling since they they clean installed windows 7 to vista do you know why.
They do not plug through USB and plug into a AC plug in the wall.
any help would be great thanks


----------



## diduknowthat

Did he install sound card drivers after reverting back to Vista?


----------



## Ryan Stephens

No its when I upgraded from vista to windows 7.
It does not plug in USB so the computer does not really see the device.


----------



## diduknowthat

Either way you need to install drivers for the onboard sound card.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

I downloaded these for it but this seemed to make it worse so I roll back the drivers to what we had before.
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Yeah it does have drivers installed


----------



## diduknowthat

Hm, are you sure this isn't a cable problem? Try playing with the 3.5mm audio cable and see if the crackling increases or decreases.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

shall I give you more information so you can find the correct drivers.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

How can I change the cable


----------



## diduknowthat

Yeah sure I can give it a try. Give me the motherboard model and any other information you can find on the onboard sound card.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

thank you give me a sec and I will find out more.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

OS-windows pro service pack 1
sound card-just says a high definition audio device-Made by Microsoft
graphics card- SIS mirage 3
motherboard-Acer F672CR R01-A4
The ram was 1gb but had been upgraded about a year ago now to 4gb
processor-intel dual core 1.80ghz x2
is that enough information tell me if you need any more thanks,


----------



## Ryan Stephens

The pc is a Acer aspire m1610/e2160


----------



## Ryan Stephens

do you need any sound card driver information or is that enough?


----------



## diduknowthat

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/desktop/aspire_m1610.html

Try downloading the Audio drivers for Windows Vista. Acer, for some reason, does not have windows 7 drivers for your model.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

I just put Audio for the first box
and audio driver for second


----------



## Ryan Stephens

install failure.
I will try again
yeah I will sorry
thank you for your time an help by the way.
tried everything and still driver install failure.


----------



## diduknowthat

Also please use the edit button and try to avoid quadruple posting.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

what do you think?


----------



## Ryan Stephens

just tried my speakers on the computer which do not have the problem with my laptop so it has to be the sound card.
And as it works on vista without on the problem it has to be the drivers.


----------



## diduknowthat

Well it seems like Acer just doesn't have drivers for Windows 7. If you find out the exact version of the HD audio chpset you can try directly downloading drivers from realtek.


----------



## Ryan Stephens

ok do you know a good way of finding it out.
thanks


I have found out it. It is a WDM. see if you can find some drivers for that.
thank


----------



## Ryan Stephens

ALC888 is the model.
Justed tried un-installing the device and re-installing and it is worst.
What now?


----------



## Ryan Stephens

fixed with beta 6 drivers and thanks


----------



## Ryan Stephens

Case anyone has same problem.
http://www.mediafire.com/?wjk5dzdzwok


----------



## Mark4_4

Ryan, just too let you know you can edit you posts, you don't need to keep posting 4 posts in a row.


----------

